# Batteries



## Pat&Joanne (Apr 12, 2004)

I happen to have a gas powered battery charger that will put out up to 70amps at 12 volts. Can I charge my trailer batteries while they are still hooked up to the converter? Or do I need to isolate the converter from the batteries before I connect the external charger to the batteries?

Pat


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm not TOTALLY sure. I think it would be ok. Anyone else???


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

From everything that I've read it is not necessary to disconnect the batteries when charging. However I wouldn't hook up the shore power cord at the same time, and if you want you could flip the converter breaker to the converter while charging. When I return home from a trip I generally remove the negative connection, and deep cycle charge my batteries, I don't reconnect the battery until we leave on our next trip or use the camper.

I checked the two battery FAQs and couldn't find anything about needed to disconnect the batteries while charging.


----------

